# Unable to clear print queue. Urgent!



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 6, 2012)

Overnight the print queue has been filled (15 entries) with unwanted entries by one of the Windows systems.

I don't want to print it all out.


```
# lprm -
```

isn't clearing the print queue. 


```
# lprm 884
```

isn't removing entry 884 from the default queue.

[Update]A power cycle hasn't improved matters.

Any ideas for a quick solution. Thanks.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 6, 2012)

Solved, I just needed the printer name. So this worked


```
# lprm -Praw -
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

Slightly offtopic but the Windows malware is most likely this one: http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/trojanmilicenso-paper-salesman-s-dream-come-true

As far as I know this thing propagates by infecting a webserver's .htaccess to add a redirect to a site hosting the malware. If you have any webservers you may want to verify your files and make sure you're not infected yourself.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 6, 2012)

Bizarrely, the prints originated from my scanner. We had some lightening during the night which may have 'upset' the scanner, so when the host device, a Windows desktop, was switched on a whole bunch of 'copies' were sent to the printer, which is hosted by the FreeBSD server. 

The solution I suppose, is to get some surge arresters.


----------

